# Help...Dog quit retrieving



## duckyday (Oct 28, 2003)

As best I can explain it is...my dog just quit retrieving! He is a 7 month old BLM that has never given me any problem until the last month or so. He went through a stage where his teeth were bugging him and he didn't want to pick the bumper up, but came out of that and had no problems. Now sometimes he won't even go out to the bumper when I throw it. I have been trying to make it as fun as possible with lots of enthusiasm, but he looks at me like I have six heads. It doesn't matter what I throw for him or what kind of setting it is in, he just shows absolutely no interest in retrieving anymore! If anyone has any ideas I would greatly appreciate it! He is a great dog, but something has changed that has me very concerned. Thanks


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

If hes not go a health issue hes bored, take a month off dont throw anything for him during that time. Then limit training to just a few retrieves leave him wanting more.

If that doesn't do it get a buddy with a dog that loves to retrieve, tie yours up and let him watch. When he looks like hes really wanting a retrieve give him one, then leave him wanting more.

Dont over train a dog


----------



## duckyday (Oct 28, 2003)

bobm,

Thanks! I also have his brother a 7 month old YLM that won't stop retrieving so I will use him as the other dog. Hopefully this works. :beer:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

take the time off first do other things with him hes just a pup


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

A lot of times males progress more slowly than females. If the dog is from good breeding, I suspect you don't have a thing to worry about. You may have just burned him out. Never throw bumpers until the dog quits; always stop with them wanting more.


----------

